# for all the beautiful horses - a poem by c. cimino



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

oh my beautys

may our lush bodies never fail for

we fly to the heavens of earth

wind pressing breast

cooling blood that fiercely pounds

through hoof and heart

and spurs us on

faster! faster! 



and you see it in my eyes

that I cannot bear to leave you

sometimes

I cannot say goodbye

for it comes like a song as I awaken

the sweet music of here, now

our moment

to climb the supreme

to a place where power and love

are a ticking clock whose tempo

beats to the silent rhythm of our rioting hearts 



and foot presses

forward

in the perfection

of hardly knowing

bending softly

always sweetly

we transform


everything 



and I know if there is god 

then god is horse

dog hawk the sky

and god one sticky maple pod 

running ragged to smooth

in breathless dancing waters

pulsing life further quickened



and we stop

to inhale the world



and you know I will not bear to leave you

yet someday I must

close my eyes without knowing why

perhaps you will be waiting

perhaps I will make 

a fragrant place of straw

to rest our weary before we stand

shoulder touching shoulder

lifting our hearts to all the heavens

weightless

free​
by cynthia cimino


----------

